# Good value thermometer to check out



## fwismoker (Jan 19, 2015)

20150119_185707.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Jan 19, 2015


















20150119_191249.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Jan 19, 2015


















20150119_192440.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Jan 19, 2015






Works great for a cheap therm


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 19, 2015)

So what's the scoop on it? Where'd ya get it, do they make faster colors?


----------



## dr k (Jan 20, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> So what's the scoop on it? Where'd ya get it, do they make faster colors?


   This is where I got mine for Xmas.  Great buy so far. 

Beatnikrogers gets the credit for my purchase and review of the Lavatools Thermowand from the link above.

Thermowand:                              Thermapen:

$24.99                                         $80+

accuracy +,- 0.9*F,+,- 0.4*C       accuracy +,- 0.7*F, +,- 0.4*C

4 sec. read                                  3 sec. read

-40*F+C, +482*F, +250*C           -58*F, -50*C, +572*F, +300*C

Magnetic back

Lanyard hole

Lifetime warranty

The thermowand has a lifetime warranty, open to turn on, close to turn off, auto off, antimicrobial shell, magnetic back, lanyard hole and dishwasher safe to 150*F but that will never be tested.  Like all my therms, this will just be wiped with a paper towel with soap and water or alcohol pad.  The thermowand Ice water tested at 32*F and boil tested at 211*F at an altitude of 735 ft.  It tested 98.5*F under the tongue.  So far so great!













CAM00211.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jan 5, 2015


















CAM00214.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jan 5, 2015






-Kurt


----------



## dr k (Jan 20, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> So what's the scoop on it? Where'd ya get it, do they make faster colors?


The colors are hybrids that are a pastel cream which I can't identify other than white.  When I unwrapped it Xmas morning I could have puked because I couldn't Identify the color.  Kind of a red, orange and pink salmon color.  It was what I asked for so it's my baby.  After seeing the color on a You Tube review and testing it I got over it. 

-Kurt


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 20, 2015)

That's a heck of a price savings for almost the same spec as the thermapen. I may have to pick one up so we can give it a good run for the money!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 20, 2015)

Well I'll be that was a no brainer, Amazon Prime qualified, free 2 day shipping, done! Ordered the lightning fast, super accurate Indigo Blue thermowand! Watch out!


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 20, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Well I'll be that was a no brainer, Amazon Prime qualified, free 2 day shipping, done! Ordered the lightning fast, super accurate Indigo Blue thermowand! Watch out!


my mint green is the speediest! ;)   I was hoping it was more of a hunter green but it's all good, I just want a good therm. Lol


----------



## themule69 (Jan 20, 2015)

I got a Thermapen for Christmas. So far I really like it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hopefully these guys hold up and perform well. I have been on the brink of the thermapen but just couldn't justify the cost after buying the iGrill2. For $25 though it's a no brainer!


----------



## daricksta (Jan 21, 2015)

I always wonder what's the reason for the difference in price between a Thermapen and a Thermowand, or even between the latter and a CDN? I understand that the Thermapen is made in England but both of the other two are made in China, and I imagine the same electrical and other components are used in all three.


----------



## dr k (Jan 22, 2015)

themule69 said:


> I got a Thermapen for Christmas. So far I really like it.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


There's a cool video on you tube "how a thermapen is made."

-kurt


----------



## daricksta (Jan 22, 2015)

Dr K said:


> There's a cool video on you tube "how a thermapen is made."
> 
> -kurt


I posted a link to it in another thread. Wonder if these less expensive knockoffs are made the same way?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2015)

Man these things are fast! Ordered Wednesday and Blam it's here! I'll give it a test this evening when I get home! 















Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2015)

Magnet works! 








Smoke away!!!


----------



## dr k (Jan 22, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I posted a link to it in another thread. Wonder if these less expensive knockoffs are made the same way?


There are many that look similar to the Thermapen.  Since Thermapens have been around for quite awhile I'm sure many companies have dissected them and copied what wasn't patented.  The Thermowand has been out 10 months.


----------



## dr k (Jan 22, 2015)

Damn!  I wish I saw this comparison online before I typed everything.  Gotta love copying and pasting.

 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GRFHXVQ/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00GRFHXVQ&linkCode=as2&tag=smokedmeat-20&linkId=3DINAZHIDNP5UOSJ[/u]


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2015)

themule69 said:


> I got a Thermapen for Christmas. So far I really like it.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


My Thermapen works great too, for a few years now!!

However if I didn't already have it I would probably get one of these for that much cheaper price.

I got the Blaze orange, which is not only the fastest, but it's also the hardest to lose, and if like me, you live and smoke in a wooded area where hunting is allowed the blaze orange could also save your life!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello my friend.  Long time no speak.  Hope you and those you love are well.  Will check this therm out.  Looks a good product.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2015)

I have one  check it out 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/pr...er-lavatools-thermowand-chipotle/reviews/4944













IMG_20150113_135804_925-3.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jan 22, 2015


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 22, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Magnet works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the blue Case!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 22, 2015)

Damn you guys, I am gonna have to get one now.


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 22, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Damn you guys, I am gonna have to get one now.


Lmao, that's why I didn't tell you...I knew it. Ha ha lol


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2015)

Tested boiling water it's 3 degrees low. Fine in my book. Spot on in ice water.


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 22, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tested boiling water it's 3 degrees low. Fine in my book. Spot on in ice water.


Case what's your boiling temp out there...205-206?


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2015)

Mine was spot on, on both. I used it the other day making Mozzarella  Tested it against my other temp gauge was about 1/2 degree difference

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2015)

FWIsmoker said:


> Case what's your boiling temp out there...205-206?



208-209 depending on the Barometer. Which I didn't check and run through the calculator I've posted here before. If it had been off by much more I would have. 

I can tell you this, the Indigo Blue Thermowand is the freaking fastest around!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2015)

FWIsmoker said:


> Lmao, that's why I didn't tell you...I knew it. Ha ha lol



Keith we should try and be more secretive, these super Mods are starting to know too much! 

Just a little Jab Adam, no harm
Intended!


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 23, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Keith we should try and be more secretive, these super Mods are starting to know too much!
> 
> Just a little Jab Adam, no harm
> Intended!


Lol, when they're flying around in those capes it's awfully hard!  

I think Adam is thinking he had enough bbq tools but just one more never hurts!  He might have to suspend his Amazon acct. though if he can't control himself. Lol ;)


----------



## gary s (Jan 23, 2015)

You can never have enough BBQ tools and stuff,  Just ask my wife, she says "Where are you going to put this stuff"

Gary


----------



## beatnikrogers (Jan 24, 2015)

So mine failed in the dishwasher! I contacted Lavatools and they said they're having trouble with the manufacturer getting every unit watertight and told me that we're dropping the claim that it's dishwasher safe. They were apologetic and nice enough to offer me a full refund or a replacement. I decided to take the replacement and just not put it in the dishwasher anymore. 

Just a heads up.


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 24, 2015)

I see no reason to ever put a therm in the dish washer but a good heads up..thanks


----------



## gary s (Jan 24, 2015)

When I did my review, I read on the package that it was Dishwasher Safe, but never even thought about actually doing it. I Thought It Was Strange To Even Make That Claim, 

I think they are doing the right thing by removing that claim.  I think "Water Resistant" would be better.

My opinion

Gary


----------



## per2467 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have had this model for about six months now and I can tell you that it has performed flawlessly.  Although I have not put it in the dishwasher, why would you???


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 24, 2015)

gary s said:


> When I did my review, I read on the package that it was Dishwasher Safe, but never even thought about actually doing it. I Thought It Was Strange To Even Make That Claim,
> 
> I think they are doing the right thing by removing that claim.  I think "Water Resistant" would be better.
> 
> ...


Exactly----My watch is waterproof, but I wouldn't put it in the dishwasher, but then I don't think Timex was ever dumb enough to claim they were Dishwasher Safe!!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jan 24, 2015)

Timex   Takes a licking and keeps on ticking,  remember when they put it on the boat prop.  My BIL worked for them for years in Little Rock. I have still got a couple of Two of a king watches he made. One for him one for me.

Gary


----------



## twoalpha (Jan 24, 2015)

Pick up the Master Forge quick read pin thermometer from Lowes for $10. Very accurate at 32 and 212.


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 27, 2015)

I've been borrowing my chef's therm at work, my local restaurant supply store has been out for a while now. I stopped in today and they were in stock! They were listed at $25 and I usually get 10% off for being a professional culinarian but my chef told me to ask for the company discount 20% off! They gave it to me...

With tax and out the door $21 and change!


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry for the double post! Stupid phone...

Why did I want this therm? Because it's designed to fit here:













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Jan 28, 2015







The shoulder pocket of my jacket!

Ice water test: 32.6

Boiling water test: 212... No, it's 211.9... No, its 212... No, it's 211.9 ...  (my job is at 15 ft. above sealevel).

I think I got a keeper!


----------



## daricksta (Jan 28, 2015)

gary s said:


> You can never have enough BBQ tools and stuff,  Just ask my wife, she says "Where are you going to put this stuff"
> 
> Gary


Two Father's Days ago my wife set me in style with BBQ stuff. I got a rib rack for my Weber One Touch Silver, BBQ gloves, a Barbecue University ballcap, rubs and spices, a Weber lid holder, a charcoal rake, a cooking grate lifter, a beer can chicken rack, about three BBQ cookbooks. I tell you, it seemed like I was opening gift after gift; an embarrassment of riches.

That's what you do, Gary: get the wife to supply you with stuff. If she omits anything, _there's _your reason to buy it! "You got me all this, honey, I might as well buy this and _then_ I'll have everything I need." Which you both know isn't true because you never have everything you need.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2015)

Rarebit,

Good thing you're in Hawaii.

That might not work in MN or ND.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Jan 28, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Two Father's Days ago my wife set me in style with BBQ stuff. I got a rib rack for my Weber One Touch Silver, BBQ gloves, a Barbecue University ballcap, rubs and spices, a Weber lid holder, a charcoal rake, a cooking grate lifter, a beer can chicken rack, about three BBQ cookbooks. I tell you, it seemed like I was opening gift after gift; an embarrassment of riches.
> 
> That's what you do, Gary: get the wife to supply you with stuff. If she omits anything, _there's _your reason to buy it! "You got me all this, honey, I might as well buy this and _then_ I'll have everything I need." Which you both know isn't true because you never have everything you need.


 Hey Thanks,  But being married for 40 + years, My wife knows how picky I am and quit trying to buy me stuff a long time ago. I will ask for specific things every once in a while . And she says just order it, you'll get it anyway

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2015)

I used my Smokin Fast Indigo blue Thermawand last night. Was spot on where it was supposed to be! Did my typical clean up of just wiping off the probe like I do all the others and put it back with the knifes on the wall to await another cook!

The packaging on mine said water resistant. As did the advertising on Amazon when I purchased mine.


----------



## gary s (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah,   I'm thinking water resistant is a lot better advertising

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2015)

gary s said:


> Hey Thanks,  But being married for 40 + years, My wife knows how picky I am and quit trying to buy me stuff a long time ago. I will ask for specific things every once in a while . And she says just order it, you'll get it anyway
> 
> Gary


Boy does that sound familiar!!!

Bear


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 28, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I used my Smokin Fast Indigo blue Thermawand last night. Was spot on where it was supposed to be! Did my typical clean up of just wiping off the probe like I do all the others and put it back with the knifes on the wall to await another cook!
> 
> The packaging on mine said water resistant. As did the advertising on Amazon when I purchased mine.


 Case mine ended up being a lemon, error messages, still took temp but wouldn't shut off.
Ordered a new one and sent the other back for a refund. Tomorrow my ultra fast blue one arrives, hopefully it'll last a long time.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2015)

FWIsmoker said:


> Case mine ended up being a lemon, error messages, still took temp but wouldn't shut off.
> Ordered a new one and sent the other back for a refund. Tomorrow my ultra fast blue one arrives, hopefully it'll last a long time.



Bummer! Mines still working like it should.


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 28, 2015)

FWIsmoker said:


> Case mine ended up being a lemon, error messages, still took temp but wouldn't shut off.
> Ordered a new one and sent the other back for a refund. Tomorrow my ultra fast blue one arrives, hopefully it'll last a long time.



Out of the box mine was doing stuff like that. It came with an extra battery so i changed that and now it runs perfect...


----------



## gary s (Jan 28, 2015)

I've used mine several times and no problems, still checking it with my other one

Gary


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 28, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> Out of the box mine was doing stuff like that. It came with an extra battery so i changed that and now it runs perfect...


Huh? Mine didn't come with an extra, I did try another battery but had the same problem.

No big loss since I'm getting a new one but I sure expect it to work.Lol


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 29, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Man these things are fast! Ordered Wednesday and Blam it's here! I'll give it a test this evening when I get home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Case I guess I screwed up by getting the green because the blue showed up and its the bomb, Lightning fast.Lol


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 29, 2015)

FWIsmoker said:


> Case I guess I screwed up by getting the green because the blue showed up and its the bomb, Lightning fast.Lol



I just figured you dropped your first one in the toilet and decided to hit tell anyone!


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 29, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I just figured you dropped your first one in the toilet and decided to hit tell anyone!


Lmao, Case usually I don't temp my toilet water. ;)


----------

